# Gravely tractor chainsaw attachment



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is another rare attachment that might interest you collectors out there. I just saw this on Ebay (not mine and I have no personal interest in this)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2388406216&category=50377


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

First time i have ever seen one of those. Watch you legs with that one.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *First time i have ever seen one of those. Watch you legs with that one.
> Jody *


They also had a buz saw attachment for brush cutting. The lawers would have a feild day if they still made THOSE attachments.


----------

